# Free Nodak Outdoors Giveaway - Go Bison!



## nodakoutdoors.com

As many of you already know, the NDSU Bison won it's first bid to the NCAA tournament last night. As a NDSU grad myself, I can say I'm quite proud of the school.

So in the light of it all....I'm giving away a Nodak Outdoors gift package to the winner.

All you gotta do to be entered is reply saying GO BISON!

Sioux and U of Minn. alumni need not apply......just kidding :beer:

Wooooohoooooo! See you at the Big Dance!


----------



## ndwaterfowler

First one!!! Go Bison!! :beer:


----------



## franchi

GO BISON!


----------



## Booster

Hail the Bison, Hail the Bison, with their tails up in the air......

How's that????


----------



## blhunter3

GO BISON


----------



## woodpecker

GO BISON


----------



## djleye

GoBISON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zwohl

GO BISON!!!!


----------



## dute23

GO BISON!!!! #1 :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Go Bison.....

but it takes a sota transplant to help the win the big game. oke:  :beer:

All jesting aside. It is a huge accomplishment for the first year being in D1. I hope they get a decent seed and not 16. A 14 wins every year. :beer:


----------



## take'em down

GOOOO BISON!!!!!


----------



## acf123

GO BISON Not to be pickey but I think it's Hail The Bison, Hale The Bison


----------



## Ima870man

Go NDSU!!! Go Bison!!!!

Ima870man
Jeff :beer:


----------



## Drake Jake

GO BISON!


----------



## Booster

acf123 said:


> GO BISON Not to be pickey but I think it's Hail The Bison, Hale The Bison


thank you for that....I will get that changed RFN


----------



## walkswithwhispers

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BISOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## north14

GO BISON!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## wtrfowl14

Go Bison

Pull off the upset of the tourney


----------



## HOBBES

GO BISON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJ

Go Bison!


----------



## bigblackfoot

Go Bison.


----------



## drjongy

Go Bison!

(I can't believe I just said that)


----------



## DuckerIL

Go Bisons!


----------



## fubar

GO BISON!


----------



## pappyhat

GO BISON !!!! Best of luck..


----------



## GooseSlayer8

GO BISON!


----------



## 870 XPRS

drjongy said:


> Go Bison!
> 
> (I can't believe I just said that)


GO BISON!!!! Guys like you have always been closet Bison fans anyways, your just afraid to admit it.


----------



## jgat

GO GOLDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Franchi 9-12

Go Bison! Good luck men!


----------



## ja713

GO BISON


----------



## tumblebuck

GO BISON!


----------



## R y a n

Go Bison! :beer:

Let's hope for a 15 seed!


----------



## robandreel

Go Bison!


----------



## J.D.

Go Bison!!! :beer:


----------



## T0MCHANDLER

Go Bison! :beer:


----------



## MrSafety

GO BISON!!!!!! Gophers don't have a chance!


----------



## mymanimal

GO BISON!!! I am so excited to see our little school in ND make the big dance. North Dakotan's unite and support our team.

Diggin' the National Lampoon's quote...poor ankle biter.


----------



## Doogie

Since the Bobcats can never seem to make it........GO BISON

I knew I shoulda never said any thing


----------



## Ref

GO BISON!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## fhalum

Go Bison!

(or, if you're from Louisiana - Geaux Bison!)


----------



## Qhunter12

GO BISON


----------



## INhonker1

Congrats!!!!

GO BISON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Van Wey

Go Sioux  and Bison!!


----------



## jhegg

Go Bison!


----------



## oldfireguy

GO BISON!


----------



## FowlBoysInc

GO BISON


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

GO BISON! One hell of a comeback last night!! :beer:


----------



## barrett76

GO BISON


----------



## fowl_play

GOOOO BISON!!!


----------



## triggerh

go bison...


----------



## Bob Kellam

Go Bison!!!

Congrats Ben and Mike and the rest of the team!!!


----------



## bakewater5

go bison


----------



## thame

Go Bison!!!


----------



## WingDinger

GO BISON!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter

GO BISON!! make it far


----------



## jonesy12

Go Bison :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr

I love the sioux :lol: but the bison are sure doing great!!!

GO BISON!!!!!!!!Congrats you guys deserve it!!!!! :beer:


----------



## shig

GO BISON!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO

Shig


----------



## huntingdude16

GO BISON!!!


----------



## joebobhunter4

go bison!


----------



## averyghg

go bison!


----------



## Ande8183

Go Bison!!!!


----------



## GKBassplayer

GO BISON!


----------



## Hitman_25

GO BISON


----------



## watrdog

GO BISON !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracker_21

GO BISON!


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Go BISON!!!!!!


----------



## rudabaux

GO BISON!


----------



## Eric Hustad

Hail the Bison, Hail the Bison, with their tails up in the air. University, University, you can kiss what's under there!!!

Go Bison!!!


----------



## MSG Rude

GO Bison!


----------



## mnwidgeon

GO BISON!
Now I am going snow goose hunting!!


----------



## Maverick

GO BISON!!!!!!


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Go Bison!


----------



## Thornton

GO BISONS !!!!!!


----------



## bowtecharcher

GO BISON!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Daren99

GO BISON!


----------



## Norm70

GO BISON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Go Bison!


----------



## goosebusters

Go Bison, happy with a 13 seed, but hoping for a 12. I wouldn't be surprised either way.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

As much as this pains me. Go Bison.


----------



## Goose Destroyer

GO BISON


----------



## duckjunky

GOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! BBBBIIIISSSOONNNN!!!!!!


----------



## T Shot

GO BISON!!!!


----------



## fargodawg

go bison

when is the giveaway for the Sioux going to the NCAA Hockey tourney?
nevermind that would gaurantee a Nodak Gift Package every year... Ziiiinnnng :beer:


----------



## 308

GO BISON!


----------



## Neck Collar

GO BISON!!!!!


----------



## marnus

GO BISON!


----------



## jaredm_22

Go Bison!

Jared
'08 Grad


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Hey that was my roomate!

Go Bison!


----------



## KEN W

Go Bison!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones

Every tournament needs a cinderella...

Go Bison!


----------



## Leo Porcello

GO BISON


----------



## GK1

Go Bison Baby!!


----------



## honker85

GO BISON!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowSlammer

GO BISON! Win it all baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoeger

Go Bison


----------



## jwdinius1

Go Bison!!!!!!!


----------



## killer80

Go Bison!! go bison!!GO BISON!! go bison!!Go Bison!!GO BISON!!


----------



## hntnmn23

Go Bison!


----------



## gracenjohn

GO BISON!


----------



## Pato

GO BISON!


----------



## zettler

GO BISON!

Thanks for the opportunity and hope all is well up north!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Go Bison...


----------



## ArizonaNative

Go Bison! What is plural for bison? Bisons! Go Bisons!


----------



## cottonmouth farms

870 XPRS said:


> drjongy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Bison!
> 
> (I can't believe I just said that)
> 
> 
> 
> GO BISON!!!! Guys like you have always been closet Bison fans anyw
> ays, your just afraid to admit it.
Click to expand...

 :bowdown: 
go bison


----------



## varmit b gone

GO BISON!

That would be awesome for a little school like yours to win it! Go Gettem!


----------



## dbenson

GO BISON!!!


----------



## fox412

GO BISON


----------



## lhbulls

GO BISON :sniper:


----------



## TANATA

GO BISON!


----------



## jp

GOOOOOOOO Bison!!!


----------



## mjschuette

go bison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justund223

go bison


----------



## FullClip

GO BISON!


----------



## Horker23

GO BISON!!!!!


----------



## jenny

GO BISON!


----------



## mshutt

Go Bison!!!

Ill be a bison come fall!


----------



## skiles76

BUCK THE FISON!!!!!!

GO JACKS!!!!!


----------



## Currahee

Go 'Yotes (oh they aren't in it)... Go Goldy!


----------



## Perch Tugger

GO BISON!!


----------



## NDMALLARD

Go Bison!! I hope they get a 13 seed.


----------



## rflshtr

GO BISON


----------



## 3inthewind

GO Bison....


----------



## Click9

GO BISON!


----------



## qwakwhaker883

GO BISON!!!


----------



## johnf

Go Bison

GO St Marys Bears 2a state title winners in both mens and womens b-ball


----------



## nodak4life

Go Bison


----------



## 1lessdog

GO BISON!


----------



## gamberc

GO BISON!


----------



## muskat

GO BISON!!!


----------



## bagsmasher

Go Bison


----------



## snow123geese

Go Bison!!!!!!!


----------



## poodidly

That a way! GO BISON!!!!


----------



## justquacky

GOOOOOOOO

Bisoln


----------



## Brad from ND

GO BISON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 495hp

GO BISON!!!


----------



## packerfan04

Go Bison! Tough first round match vs. Kansas!


----------



## benelliguyusa85

Go Bison!


----------



## sotaman

Go Bision

Hey who is setting up the brackets


----------



## 58452

GO BISON!


----------



## ND_duckman

Go Bison!


----------



## bluebird

GO BISON :beer:


----------



## woodpecker

sotaman said:


> Go Bision
> 
> Hey who is setting up the brackets





jgat said:


> Booster said:
> 
> 
> 
> NCAA bracket group:
> 
> Group Name: NoDak Outdoors
> Password: booster58301
> 
> Join up and lets see who wins!
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link. Just put the group name in the search box. You do have to have an ESPN account to sign in though.
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/tcmen/groupfin ... ID=1189025
Click to expand...


----------



## PSDC

Go Bison!


----------



## brkncly

GO BISON!!!!


----------



## bottomfeeder

GO BISON!


----------



## johnf

Crap, the Bison are playing my Jayhawks. If I take back my GO Bison do I lose the chance of winning?


----------



## USAlx50

Yes, you do!

Go Bison!


----------



## johnf

Life is just not fair. How about this, Go Bison I hope you have a respectable showing in your spirited and valiant loss to the Kansas Jayhawks.


----------



## MDV89

GO BISON!

one of my best friends is a die hard KU fan and if they lose he will never live it down!!!!!


----------



## gilbatron_2500

Go Bison


----------



## spoiler92

GO BISON! GO GREEN! GO GOLD!

Spoiler92


----------



## papapete

Go Bison!!!


----------



## nate_dogg

Go Bison!!!


----------



## guppy

good luck "thundering herd"


----------



## beard

Go Bison.


----------



## shadowman

GO BISON! Mike Tveidt is the man!


----------



## gaddy getter

GO BISON!


----------



## Bwana

Go Bison!

Can't wait to see Thundar and company kick some Kansas booty!!


----------



## Fallguy

GO BISON!


----------



## Mnflatlander

GO BISON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dak

GO BISON!


----------



## kevin.k

go bison!


----------



## taddy1340

Go Sioux????

ok...

Go Bison


----------



## fishhook

LETS GO BISON!!!!


----------



## qwakman

GO BISON!!!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

GO BISON!


----------



## mcudwort

GO BISON!


----------



## JKramer

Go Bison!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allgamehunter

GO BISON! Give Kansas a run for their money, rep North Dakota well at the tourney!


----------



## Slick Rick

Go Bison! Did I just say that? Buck the Bison.........Go Sioux


----------



## tat2hunter

GO BISON!!!


----------



## Ty

I picked them to the Final 4 just for you!

GO BISON!


----------



## The Canuck Kid

GO BISON

Up here our local hockey team are the Bisons too

Crazy!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is closed - finalists are here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=67674


----------

